# Two from snowy London



## Lensmeister (Jan 16, 2010)

C & C welcomed

#1 - Ghost on the South Bank






#2 Snowy Eye


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 16, 2010)

Hot damn, I like 'em both!  I like the curve of the streetlamps along the right edge of the first photo, and the presence of the moving people adds some 'life' to the shot.  And I also like the composition of the second one, with the lit trees leading my eye into the shot. You must be (rightly) very happy with these.


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the second myself.


----------



## Xavi (Jan 16, 2010)

2nd shot is also my favorite of the two. I like the symmetry associated with the composition of this shot.

best wishes


----------



## bhphotography (Jan 16, 2010)

Very captivating shots. Not sure if you did it on purpose, but I noticed the two lights above the "ghost" on the right side are out, while the rest are lit. If you did it on purpose cudos for seeing it first, if not, congrats on the luck!


----------



## squirl033 (Jan 16, 2010)

i'm gonna buck the trend here. i really like the ghostly feel from the blurred people in the first one. the second one is a little _too_ symmetrical for my taste, but that's just personal preference. both are technically excellent.


----------



## Mohammad Almarri (Jan 16, 2010)

Freeeeeezing !!

Nice captures


----------



## Lensmeister (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone ... 




bhphotography said:


> I noticed the two lights above the "ghost" on the right side are out, while the rest are lit. If you did it on purpose cudos for seeing it first, if not, congrats on the luck!



I so want to say I say them ... alas luck was on my side


----------



## ocular (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess your not used to shooting with snow huh ? The 2nd image ( snow) is gray. You can compensate with exposure compensation if u have it.


----------

